# Schonzeit-dk



## HAL9000 (4. Januar 2005)

hallo erstmal,
 komme gerade vom flensburger angelshop[dj-angelsport] und muß mit entsetzen feststellen,dass die dänen die schonzeit,sprich auch die befischbarkeit der momentanen schonbezirke,bis zum 15.03.05 verlängert haben.das war wohl schon länger im gespräch,davon wußte ich allerdings nichts.
 das heißt das einige gute stellen erst ab mitte märz beangelbar sind.da ist doch schon fast alles gelaufen;(.
 wer hat das auch schon gehört?
 gruß aus flenne


----------



## Broder (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Moin,
meinst Du für sowas langes - torpedoförmiges?
jetzt ist die Frage für welche Fischart meinte das der freundliche Verkäufer- 

aber merke die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße ändern sich laufen oder können sich laufend ändern
 |wavey:


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Moin,
das höre ich jetzt auch zum ersten Mal! Ist aber gut zu wissen, da wir gestern schon damit begonnen hatten unsere Eröffnungstour zu planen. Das wird dann wohl jetzt nix mehr. Mal eben so um 2 Monate verlängern ist aber auch ganz schön krass finde ich. Bin mal gespannt ob BOS etwas darüber weiss!?!


----------



## HAL9000 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

@broder:für meerforellen!


----------



## Broder (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

immernoch bis einschließlich 15.1 |wavey: - wer auf graugün-feste Schuppen und Einläufe unter 2 Meter breite steht :m


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Was denn nun?


----------



## Broder (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Kannst dich ab dem 16 dann in die Mündung stellen - wenn sie schmaler ist als 2 Meter :q


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Wer sagt denn etwas von in eine Mündung stellen? Mir geht es nur um ein bestimmtes Stück das eigentlich ab dem 16.01. frei wäre und welches ich dann auch befischen wollte. Einige wissen wahrscheinlich auch sehr genau welches Stück ich meine.    :g


----------



## HAL9000 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

@broder:anscheinend nicht,dass ist ja hier das thema.
 alle einläufe,welche normal bis einschließlich den 15.01.05 geschützt sind,werden angeblich erst ab dem 16.03.05 befischbar sein.so habe ich die neuigkeit erzählt bekommen.dieses war wohl schon seit mitte 2004  bei den dänen im gespräch.


----------



## Gu.est (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



			
				HAL9000 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo erstmal,
> komme gerade vom flensburger angelshop[dj-angelsport] und muß mit entsetzen feststellen,dass die dänen die schonzeit,sprich auch die befischbarkeit der momentanen schonbezirke,bis zum 15.03.05 verlängert haben.das war wohl schon länger im gespräch,davon wußte ich allerdings nichts.
> das heißt das einige gute stellen erst ab mitte märz beangelbar sind.da ist doch schon fast alles gelaufen;(.
> wer hat das auch schon gehört?
> gruß aus flenne


 
ist doch egal!!! der gute deutsche tourist -der devisen bringt- hat sich noch nie um schonzeiten oder- maße gekümmert! also ist das eine unnütze vorschrift mehr. um die sich keiner kümmert...!!


----------



## Broder (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Tja dann würde ich das gerne mal genauer erfahren als über das doofe Internet #h also da kann sich nichts getan haben - Küstenklatsch |uhoh:


----------



## Gu.est (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

tja dann schau oder frag doch einfach mal hier:

edit: sorry, falscher link... :-(
hier der richtige:
http://www.fiskeridirektoratet.dk


----------



## sundfisher (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



			
				guest schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch egal!!! der gute deutsche tourist -der devisen bringt- hat sich noch nie um schonzeiten oder- maße gekümmert! also ist das eine unnütze vorschrift mehr. um die sich keiner kümmert...!!



Da würde ich aber sehr vorsichtig sein, denn gerade Touristen werden nicht geschont, ausserdem finde ich diese Bemerkung unpassend und vielleicht solltest du diese Einstellung lieber mal überdenken. Ich halte mich ja auch an die Vorschriften wenn ich in meiner alten Heimat angeln gehe.


----------



## sundfisher (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Die Schutzzone um die Bacheinläufe ist das ganze Jahr tabu (zumindest hier auf Seeland) und der Lachs und die Meerforelle haben vom 16/11 - 15/1 Schonzeit und dann auch nur Fische im Laichkleid ich würde mich mal beim örtlichen Angelverein oder der Turisteninfo erkundigen. In meinen Fischereiunterlagen von diesem Januar stehen genau noch die gleichen Schutzzeiten und -masse wie im letzen Jahr. Vielleicht ist das ja ein verfrühter Aprilscherz und einige dänische Angler wollen die Turis weghalten.


----------



## Blauortsand (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



> Die Schutzzone um die Bacheinläufe ist das ganze Jahr tabu (zumindest hier auf Seeland)



Bei uns in der Region auf der dänischen sSeite der Förde und auch bis hin nach Fünen gibt es einen Haufen Bacheinläufe und sonstige Schongebiete die vom 16 September an geschont sind bis hin zum 15. Januar - für eine verlängerung dieser Schonzeit habe ich auf etlichen dänischen Webseiten nichts gefunden scheint nichts dran zu sein - falls aber jemand irgendwas stichhaltiges dazu findet dann bitte unbedingt posten!!!

http://www.retsinfo.dk/_GETDOC_/ACCN/B19920070205-REGL


----------



## Beifänger (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Moin Leute!

Ich hatte bisher noch nichts zu diesem Thema gehört, aber es scheint tatsächlich zu stimmen.   

Zitat von www.sportsfiskeren.dk

Fiskeriloven fastsætter som udgangspunkt et fredningsbælte på 500 meter ved åers, bækkes og indvandes udløb eller udmunding i have eller fjorde, hvis udløbet er mindst 2 meter bredt. 
Hvis udløbet er mindre end 2 meter bredt, gælder fredningsbæltet kun i perioden 15. september *til 15. marts. * 
I fredningsbælterne er det dog tilladt i august, september, oktober og november måned at anvende ovenvandsruser bestemt til fangst af blankål. 
Et fredningsbælte vil derfor være formet som en halvcirkel, med radius på 500 meter, regnet fra midten af udløbet.

Hier der Link zur Seite:

http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/info/fredningsbaelter/ 


Bad news,

 #h Beifänger


----------



## HAL9000 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

na siehste,
 scheint ja doch zu stimmen.schade für uns,gut für die fische.
 @beifänger:danke für den link.


----------



## Broder (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Moin,
bisher waren diese Zuflüsse (2 Meter Breite) ganzjährig  geschützt jetzt ist es nur noch bis zum 15 März - prima !!!
So ich kann zwar kein Dänisch aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal also:
mindst 2 meter bredt = mindestens 2 Meter Breite
noch fragen?
 |wavey:


----------



## Beifänger (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Hallo Broder!

Tut mir leid, aber es geht hier um Zuflüsse "mindre end 2 meter bredt", also um Zuflüsse, die kleiner sind als 2m Breite.
Bisher war die Schonzeit bis zum 15. Januar, nun ist diese um 2 Monate verlängert worden!

 #h Beifänger


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Mir erscheint das immer noch alles fragwürdig, mit den angeblich neuen Bestimmungen!
Komischerweise ist auch nur in diesem Link etwas beschrieben aber leider bin ich der Dänischen Sprache nicht so konfirm dass ich dort alles 100% verstehe!
In einem Haufen anderer Links steht aufjedenfall nichts zu neuen Regelungen und ich denke wenn dort so starke veränderungen an den Schonzeiten vorgenommen werden, dann würde dieses stärker in den dänischen Foren oder auf den webseiten der Angelzeitungen diskutiert/berichtet werden.
Ich habe eben noch mit Niels Vestergaard telefoniert und er meinte er hätte auch noch nichts von neuen bestimmungen im Bezug auf die Schongebiete gehört.


----------



## Karstein (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Passt zwar nicht so ganz zu eurem Mündungsthema (höre ich auch zum ersten Mal, dachte, die 500m Regelung betrifft alle Mündungen???), aber ich habe hier mal die Öffnungszeiten der wichtigsten dänischen Auen zusammengetippert: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=578493&postcount=1

Gruß

Karstensen


----------



## sundfisher (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



			
				Beifänger schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute!
> 
> Ich hatte bisher noch nichts zu diesem Thema gehört, aber es scheint tatsächlich zu stimmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## sundfisher (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Zusatz:

Ich habe mir gerade den ganzen Gesetzestext zu Gemüte geführt und es gibt lokale Ausnahmen. Die lokalen Komunen dürfen in eigenem Ermessen die Zonen aufheben und erweitern, also nachfragen beim zuständigen Fischereiaufseher, Angelverein oder der Touristeninfo kann vor teuren Strafen schützen.

P.S. ich bin in meinen 14 Jahren DK nicht ein einziges mal auch nur in die Nähe einer Kontrolle gekommen, habe aber von einigen gehört die des öfteren erwischt oder kontrolliert werden, hier handelt es sich zumeist um bekannte stellen an denen illegale Netze aufgestellt und entfernt wurden, hier sind die Kontrollen natürlich regelmässig und häufiger als an anderen Stellen also Ausschau halten nach Reusen und Stellnetzen hier besteht Kontrollgefahr. Die Fischereiaufseher kommen zumeist im Boot und scheuen sich nicht an Land zu kommen um Ihre Beute zu stellen. Diese sind zumeist in gut motorisierten Gummibooten unterwegs man erkennt diese leicht daran dass die Besatzung meistens 2-3 Personen Knallorange Überlebensanzüge tragen ...........


----------



## Gu.est (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



> Ich habe mir gerade den ganzen Gesetzestext zu Gemüte geführt und es gibt lokale Ausnahmen. Die lokalen Komunen dürfen in eigenem Ermessen die Zonen aufheben und erweitern, also nachfragen beim zuständigen Fischereiaufseher, Angelverein oder der Touristeninfo kann vor teuren Strafen schützen.


 
@sundfisher: hast du dazu ein quelle?


der gestzestext im original:
Fredningsbælter i saltvand 

*§ 2. *Fiskeri er ikke tilladt i et fredningsbælte, der omfatter vandområdet inden for en afstand af 500 m fra åers, bækkes og indvandes udmunding i havet, fjorde, indvande o.lign., når denne udmunding har en bredde på mindst 2 m. Et fredningsbæltes afgrænsning fastsættes ved almindeligt dagligt højvande. 

_Stk. 2. _I perioden fra 16. september til 15. marts, begge dage inklusive, gælder stk. 1 også for vandløb, hvor udmundingens bredde er mindre end 2 m. 

quelle: http://www.retsinfo.dk/_GETDOC_/ACCN/B20040076905-REGL also direkr von fiskeridirektoratet


----------



## sundfisher (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



			
				guest schrieb:
			
		

> @sundfisher: hast du dazu ein quelle?
> 
> 
> der gestzestext im original:
> ...



Der Text ist der gleiche den ich habe und besagt dass die Mündungen über 2m das ganze Jahr nicht befischt werden dürfen und die unter 2 m nur in der Zeit vom 16. September bis 15 März beide Tage inklusive nicht befischt werden dürfen.


----------



## Enno (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

@ Sundficher

 Das ist mit Sicherheit Kein Scherz!!! Nur kann bei Unwissenheit mal eben die komplette Ausrüstung weg sein + satter Geldbuße!! Das weißt Du sicher!
 Wenn die Bestimmungen auf Seeland anders sind wie in Süddänemark kann das möglicherweise  sein!? Aber hier sind Bäche unter 2 Meter breite vom 15.Sept. bis 15 Jan. gesperrt und den Rest des Jarhes nicht!! Es sei denn es gibt für den Bereich Sonderregelungen. Diese Sache jetzt , 15 März, ist so eine Sonderregelung.
 Also! Informien ist wichtig. Für jeden!
 Fischereiamt Frederizia hilft!


----------



## Enno (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

@ sunsfisher
 Ich korrigiere meine Antwort. 
 Ich antwortet auf den Beitrag der ersten Seite. Dort wa noch kein Licht im dunklen.
 Jetzt sieht die Sache ja anders aus.
 Also: Nichts für ungut.
 Enno


----------



## sundfisher (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

@ Enno Keine Ursache, bei Übersetzungen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Hallo Leuts,
kann mich mal jemand aufklären? Ich meine damit nicht, wo! Interessiert mich wirklich genausowenig, wie die Plätze, wo gerade wieder Puffforellen geflüchtet sind. Nur wenn ich das hier so unbedarft lese, in meinem Hinterkopf solche Dinge wie Küstenknigge usw. bewege. Den ständigen Streit, ob ein Fisch nun braun oder nicht braun ist - und jetzt das hier?
Entschuldigt bitte, aber für einen Unbedarften wie mich liest sich das hier nach Angelei auf Spätaufsteiger oder Absteiger..
Oder versteh ich hier etwas falsch?


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



> Oder versteh ich hier etwas falsch?



Kann sein!  

Hat für mich nichts mit einer gezielten Auf- oder Absteigerfischerei zu tun wenn ich zum teil in diesen Gebieten unterwegs bin die Gefärbten fange ich leider auch an Stränden an denen weit und breit kein Einlauf ist!
Manche der zeitweilig gesperrten Gebiete sind aber doch oftmals gut für schöne Blanke Fische!!!


----------



## sundfisher (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

@ dolfin

Nun verstehe ich nicht was du meinst, bitte auf Normaldeutsch übersetzen ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Hallo Sundfischer,
warum muß man in der Januarmitte in einer Bachmündung eines Meerforellengewässers fischen? Normalerweise gehen dort Meerforellen rein oder raus .. oder vertehe ich das falsch mit dem Laichaufstieg? Es geht doch hier nicht um den Abfluß einer Papierfabrik - oder?

Jelles Statement dazu habe ich zunächst nicht gelesen, da auf der Vorseite.
Alles klar soweit - aber trotztdem sicher kein Beinbruch, denn die Blanken findet man sicher auch noch woanders.
Ich will mal vorsichtig sein, aber trotztdem nicht mein Maul halten: Irgendwo stand auch mal in einer sehr vernünftigen Regel: Wenn ich irgendwo häufiger
untermaßige Fische oder geschonte Fische antreffe, sollte ich den Platz wechseln.


----------



## sundfisher (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

@ Dolfin

Ich habe das Gesetz und die Auslegungen nicht erfunden, ich angle sowieso nie an den Mündungen, aber anscheinend gibt es genug die es tun und daher wurden wohl auch diese Regeln erlassen, die Einhaltung ist eine andere Sache ...... ich wollte nur Unklarheiten durch meine Sprachkenntniss beseitigen habe aber anscheinend das pure Gegenteil damit erreicht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Hi Sundfischer,
überhaupt nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Mir ging es eigentlich um die grundsätzliche Erklärung, dass die Verlängerung der Schonzeit in irgendwelchen Bachmündungen ein
Problem sei - was ich nicht finde. Für mich können alle Süßwassereinläufe in einem
großzügigen Radius gesperrt sein. Ganzjährig und für jede Art der Fischerei.


----------



## Dipsdive (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Ja das stimmt mich schon ein wenig nachdenklich, dass hier wohl einige das Ende der Schonzeit vor den Bacheinläufen nicht abwarten können. Die Dänen werden sich da schon etwas bei gedacht haben. Sicherlich wurde die Schonzeit nicht bis auf den 16. März verlängert, weil Massen von blanken Fischen in diesen Bereich einfallen. 

Wahrscheinlicher ist doch, dass man erkannt hat, dass sich doch noch viele gefärbte Fische in diesem Zeitraum in den Mündungsbereichen aufhalten. Bei den Zuflüssen über 2 meter Breite wird das doch auch akzeptiert, warum fällt es hier so schwer?

Ich habe die Küstenangler hier im Board bisher sehr verantwortungsbewusst argumentieren gesehen. Ich hoffe, dass das Angeln auf Mefos kurz nach Schonzeitende in den Mündungsbereichen unserer Flüsse, hier nur wenige Liebhaber findet.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## sundfisher (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

@ Dolfin

Jetzt habe auch ich verstanden. Meistens sind es eh die Einheimischen die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, Touristen und Ortsfremde sind da vorsichtiger.


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das stimmt mich schon ein wenig nachdenklich, dass hier wohl einige das Ende der Schonzeit vor den Bacheinläufen nicht abwarten können.
> *Ich habe die Küstenangler hier im Board bisher sehr verantwortungsbewusst argumentieren gesehen. *Ich hoffe, dass das Angeln auf Mefos kurz nach Schonzeitende in den Mündungsbereichen unserer Flüsse, hier nur wenige Liebhaber findet.
> Grüße
> Dipsdive



Einige wer?


Ich sehen eigentlich keinen der vielen AB-Küstenjunkies bei dem Thema anspringen. Eben weil wir uns zu *keiner* Zeit in die Süßwasserfahne stellen   

Diese Verordnung interessiert mich und die anderen eigentlich nicht die Bohne #h


----------



## sundfisher (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

anscheinend ist das mal wieder so ein Thema wo ein klein Boardkrieg ausbgebrochen ist, ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Thread ........


----------



## Enno (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

@Dolfin
 Dabei geht es wohl weniger um dass, was ich zu fangen beabsichtige als um dass, was mein Gastland in seinen Gesetzen vorsieht! Und woran ich mich zu halten habe.


----------



## Dipsdive (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Hallo Truttafriend,
du als langjähriger erfahrener Moderator wirst sicherlich gut beurteilen können, wer hier als Küstenjunkie gilt oder wer sich nur für einen hält. Da will ich mich in eure "Spielregeln" überhaupt nicht einmischen. 

Wenn die sich hier zu Wort gemeldeten Boardis in deinen Augen also keine Küstenjunkies darstellen, dann ist das für Insider sicherlich nachvollziehbar, aber für viele andere auch eben nicht. Da die Wortbeiträge ja auch nicht von den alten Hasen selbst in Frage gestellt worden sind, gewinnt man schnell den Eindruck, dass eine Mehrheit hier den Dingen seinen Lauf lässt. Die alten Hasen, die sich erst später in dieses Thema einlesen, sollen sich hier bitte nicht angesprochen fühlen.

Über deine klaren Worte danke ich dir jedenfalls, bin aber auch über deine "Offenheit", speziell in deiner Funktion als Boardmoderator, etwas überrascht.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Sicher sieht man immer schnell den Mod/Boardmod hinter meinen Postings. In erster Linie bin ich aber Boardie und vorallendingen Mefoangler.
Wenn jemand ein Problem damit hat, sich an SW-Fahnen zeitlich (oder besser komplett) einzuschränken, dann erntet er Kopfschütteln von mir.  Das ist meine Meinung und die vertrete ich.

Was mir wirklich leid tut ist, wenn mein Statement etwas harsch rübergekommen ist. Da mir eine moderate Formulierung mißlungen entschuldige ich mich hierfür.


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



> Irgendwo stand auch mal in einer sehr vernünftigen Regel: Wenn ich irgendwo häufiger


Ich würde das für mich persönlich auch noch generell auf Gefärbte erweitern! #6 

Vor ein paar Jahren als habe ich mich gefreut wenn ich mal so ein richtiges Rudel Forellen in Wurfweite bekommen habe was oftmals kurz nach dem Abstieg der Fall ist man konnte dann mit 2 Stelligen Tagesergebnissen rechnen aber es waren immer kaum Fische dabei von 50+ und Blank!
Nachdem ich das ein bis 3 mal durchlebt hatte habe ich begonnen dann den Platz zu wechseln wenn dieses so eintrifft da ich keine Lust habe solche Fische zu verangeln nur weil da ab und zu mal eine guter Fisch dazwischen ist! Aber wie schon gesagt in einem vorherigen Posting dieses muß hier nicht unbedingt an einem der Einläufe passieren sondern es kann an fast jedem Strand eintreffen den ich hier im Umkreis von 60km kenne oftmals sehr weit von Einläufen entfernt! Das liegt meines Erachtens daran dass solche Trupps von Absteigern solange an der Küste entlangziehen bis sie ordentlich Futter vorfinden was aber auch dann des öfteren weit von den Einläufen entfernt ist. Aufgefallen ist mir dass die Fische oft an Plätzen auftauchen wo besonders viel Kleinnahrung und zwar im Speziellen Garnelenschwärme vorzufinden sind da sie solche Nahrung in Ihrem mageren Zustand wohl besser bejagen können als die fixen Futterfische und Ihr magen sich nach monatelanger Abstinenz ersteinmal mit Kleinfutter besser wieder an die Nahrungsaufnahme gewöhnen kann.
Natürlich gibt es Gebiete in denen nicht so häufig mit Gefärbten Fischen zu rechnen ist und dies versuche ich auch anzusteuern aber es gibt halt auch Schonbezirke in denen sehr große Wahrscheinlichkeit auf gute Blanke besteht die ich natürlich auch ansteuere sobald es erlaubt ist dort wieder zu fischen das die Fische dort auftauchen liegt dann aber eher daran, dass dort Kanten sind wo Heringe entlangziehen oder Garnelenschwärme vorzufinden sind!

Meiner Meinung nach stehen nur Gewissenslose und wirklich Ahnungslose gezielt auf Gefärbte Fische direkt in den Ausläufen!!!
Zu den wirklich Ahnungslosen habe ich auch schon desöfteren gehört da ich mir bis vor ein paar Jahren noch gar nicht vorstellen konnte wieviele Schongebiete es hier überhaupt gibt und nur die Allerwenigsten die ich kenne wissen bislang wo den nun überhaupt alle Schongebiete in unserer Region sind und wo sie genau Beginnen und Aufhören! Auf der dänischen Seite der Förde und in den darüberliegende Buchten sowie der Insel Alsen ist es schon fast schwierig einen Küstenabschnitt von 10km Länge zu finden der ohne Schonbezirk ist.


----------



## Gu.est (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den wirklich Ahnungslosen habe ich auch schon desöfteren gehört da ich mir bis vor ein paar Jahren noch gar nicht vorstellen konnte wieviele Schongebiete es hier überhaupt gibt und nur die Allerwenigsten die ich kenne wissen bislang wo den nun überhaupt alle Schongebiete in unserer Region sind und wo sie genau Beginnen und Aufhören! Auf der dänischen Seite der Förde und in den darüberliegende Buchten sowie der Insel Alsen ist es schon fast schwierig einen Küstenabschnitt von 10km Länge zu finden der ohne Schonbezirk ist.


 
stimmt, es ist doch weniger das problem, dass man gezielt an einer mündung fischen will, sondern dass man eher zufällig in solchen bereich gerät. oftmals ist der auslauf als solcher kaum zu erkennen. ein 30cm rinnsal das über den strand rieselt...hat aber trotzden die schutzzone.
z.b. in nørreskov/als gehen -was nun wirklich nicht als gebiet für gefärbte absteiger bekannt ist- gehen 4 oder 5 solche rinnsale ins meer. die stelle kann man jetzt ganz vergessen.

eine liste der geschützten gebiete:
_Åbenrå Fjord_
Mølle å. 
Rud bæk. (Felsbæk). 

Åbæk (Stenbjerg Mølle bæk). 

Laksemølle bæk. 

Farversmølle bæk. 

Skelbæk. 

Dyrhave bæk. 

Rørmose bæk. 



_Flensborg Fjord og Als_
_Strømmen _

_Vibæk _

_Hundsbjerg Bæk, Hejremosebæk _

_Adsbøl Bæk _

_Nybøl Mølle Å _

_Krambæk _

_Snogbæk _

_Bovrup Bæk_
_Melved Bæk _

_Vandløb fra Melved Skov _

_Fladbæk _

_Grønnebæk _

_Kornbæk _

_Vandløb fra Blommeskobbel _

_Vandløb fra Svendsmølle _

_Elbæk 28 A _

_Gårdbæk _

_Fruebæk_

_Stranderød Bæk _


_@ sundfisher: ich meinte, wo du das mit den regionalen ausnahmen gefunden hast. _


----------



## Pepe (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Hallo sportsmen!
zwischen Flensburger Innenförde Schusterkate und Fredericia existieren 33 temporäre und ständige Schonbezirke.Das sind 33x 1000m =33km.
Die gesamte Küstenlinie ist sicher mehrere 100 km lang.Es ist also immer noch Platz da um regulär zu fischen.Fischt fair ! Man fühlt sich einfach besser .(PS gilt auch für HH Angler die Ihre Köter gesetzeswidrig in DK am Strand laufen lassen und selber angeln.) Hunde ohne Aufsicht sind in DK nicht gern gesehen!
Gruß Pepe


----------



## sundfisher (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

@guest

im kompletten Gesetzestext ist dieser Abschnitt zu finden allerdings habe ich nicht die Regelung dieses Punktes, da ich in der Gegend in der ich fische die Ausläufe und lokalen Schutzzonen kenne mache ich mir weiter keinen grossen Kopf zu der Sache im Zweifelsfall wird die zuständige Turisteninfo die Fischereiunterlagen vor Ort liegen haben. Gesetzestexte zu übersetzen ist eine Sache die Auslegung vor Ort die andere. Ich denke mal im Zweifelsfall und auch aus einer inneren Einstellung gegenüber der Kreatur sollte man halt einfach von den Ausläufen die Finger lassen. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich hoffe ich rege hier niemanden damit an diesen Thread über die Massen ausufern zu lassen.

Grüsse aus dem Sturmgebeutelten DK an Angeln denken im Moment nur die Lebensmüden. Aktuelle Windstärke 18 m/s mit Böen über 25 m/s........


----------



## sundfisher (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Stürmisches Dänemark 

Hier ein paar Stürmische Bilder


----------



## Gu.est (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

ich bin das thema leid. es ist mir auch egal, ob ich einen km weiter rechts oder links angel. noch angestinkter bin ich, dass man schon wieder mal als absteiger/braunen-fischer beschimpft wird, bloss weil man sich für die gesetzlichen regelungen interessiert! #q 
ich hab jetzt alle dänischen freunde angefunkt, und sie gebeten sich nach den aktuellen gesetzen zu erkundigen und beim fiskeridiektoratet nachzufragen. glaub aber nicht, dass ich lust hab die ergebnisse hier zu veröffentlichen. #d


----------



## sundfisher (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

ich steige aus ........


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



			
				Pepe schrieb:
			
		

> (PS gilt auch für HH Angler die Ihre Köter gesetzeswidrig in DK am Strand laufen lassen und selber angeln.) Hunde ohne Aufsicht sind in DK nicht gern gesehen!
> Gruß Pepe



Wenn Du mir etwas zu sagen hast, kannst Du das ruhig direkt erledigen.
Brauchst Du hier nicht zu verpacken...
Gruß


----------



## Gu.est (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehen eigentlich keinen der vielen AB-Küstenjunkies bei dem Thema anspringen. Eben weil wir uns zu *keiner* Zeit in die Süßwasserfahne stellen
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*


(PS gilt auch für HH Angler die Ihre Köter gesetzeswidrig in DK am Strand laufen lassen und selber angeln.) Hunde ohne Aufsicht sind in DK nicht gern gesehen!
Gruß Pepe


Genau das wirst du in Zukunft unterlassen Pepe. 
Diese unterschwellige Anmache stinkt mir und hört auf!

Tim
Moderator


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

@guest

Mit Süsswasserfahne beschränkte ich mich auf das Fischen in dem gesetzlichem Schonradius. Ob nun in oder außerhalb der Schonzeit ist für mich egal. Für meinen Teil ist die Schonzeit unwichtig. Ich stell mich da halt nie hin und gut. Die Küste ist viel zu lang, ich verpass da nix. 
Wenn es Angler gibt die dort außerhalb der Schonzeit einen Hotspot drin sehen kann ich da auch mit um. Dann muss man sich halt genau mit den Regularien auseinandersetzen. 
Vielleicht hab ich auch nur zuviel Schiss, eine der neuen Bekanntmachungen verpasst zu haben.


----------



## Gu.est (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

das sehe ich genauso!
oft ist nur das problem, dass man die schonbezirke nicht kennt, und da auch keine schilder stehn. auf die aussage der tourist infomation kann man sich auch nicht verlassen. und die angelgerätedealer wissen oft auch nicht bescheid. so hat der bekannte laden B. in Eck. viele touristen mitten in den schonbezirk zum angeln "geschickt".
darum ist es mir wichtig, eine offizielle aussage zum recht zu haben. was ich daraus mache, ist dann meine sache, die ich verantworten muss.

knæk og bræk


----------



## Pepe (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Okay Timsen,keine Anmache mehr
Trotzdem ist es in Dänemark verboten,Hunde ohne Leine und ohne Aufsicht am Strand laufen zu lassen.Ich weiss das aus eigner Erfahrung.Meinen kleinen Münsterländer konnte ich schon mal bei der dänischen Polizei auslösen. Seitdem nur noch mit Begleitperson.
Keiner kann mir erzählen,dass er seinen Hund unter Kontrolle hat während er angelt.
Auf jedem dänischen Erlaubnisschein zum Angeln in den Flüssen steht übersetzt:Während des Angelns dürfen Hunde nicht mitgebracht werden.
Wers partout nicht lassen kann,sollte nicht in DK angeln!
PS Die Gesetzeslage in Schleswig Holstein kenne ich nicht.
Gruß Pepe


----------



## htp55 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



			
				Pepe schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem ist es in Dänemark verboten,Hunde ohne Leine und ohne Aufsicht am Strand laufen zu lassen.Ich weiss das aus eigner Erfahrung.Meinen kleinen Münsterländer konnte ich schon mal bei der dänischen Polizei auslösen. Seitdem nur noch mit Begleitperson.
> Keiner kann mir erzählen,dass er seinen Hund unter Kontrolle hat während er angelt.
> Auf jedem dänischen Erlaubnisschein zum Angeln in den Flüssen steht übersetzt:Während des Angelns dürfen Hunde nicht mitgebracht werden.
> Wers partout nicht lassen kann,sollte nicht in DK angeln!
> ...


 
 ...und nachts ist es kälter als draußen.


----------



## gerrifoto (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Hallo erstmal,

auch ich würde mich sehr interesieren wie das jetzt aussieht. Und vor allem wo das zutrifft. Und bevor ich hier als Angler ohne Moral dargestellt werde kann ich nur sagen, daß es viele Angler (auch in Dänemark) gibt, die einfach nicht wissen wo die Schongebiete sind. Und es gibt verdammt viele Einläufe in Dänemark.
Ausserdem ist so ein Forum doch genau für solche Neuerungen richtig nützlich.
Wenn man sich dann Aspielungen anhören muß die in eine unfreundliche Richtung gehen dann ist das schon komisch. 

Bis denne gerrifoto


----------



## Gu.est (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*



			
				gerrifoto schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> auch ich würde mich sehr interesieren wie das jetzt aussieht. Und vor allem wo das zutrifft. Und bevor ich hier als Angler ohne Moral dargestellt werde kann ich nur sagen, daß es viele Angler (auch in Dänemark) gibt, die einfach nicht wissen wo die Schongebiete sind. Und es gibt verdammt viele Einläufe in Dänemark.
> Ausserdem ist so ein Forum doch genau für solche Neuerungen richtig nützlich.
> ...


 
genau, diese vorveruteilung finde ich auch völlig ungerechtfertigt.

bisher hab ich dk als angelland vor dem 16.1 einfach ignoriert, einfach um mich nicht um die schonzeiten der kleinen bäche kümmern zu müssen. #c


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-dk*

Hallo Boardies,

kleine Frage am Rande:
1.Aabenraahaven wann ist die Schonzeit dort vorbei. ( 16,01,05 )
Ich Plane eine Tour dorthin am 23,01,05.
2.Aabenraa am Schweinestall 21,01,05
3.Geenerbucht höhe Campingplatz am 22,01,05

Ich danke Ihnen im Vorraus.
 Mit freundlichen Gruß

Dirk Mohrenberg


----------

